# lumps and bumps



## scooby doo (Jun 21, 2017)

hi I'm new to the forum and I have a 4 month old vizsla pup called Scooby he is growing well and in great heath and he has a great personality. 2 weeks ago I was stroking his head and ears and I noticed some little lumps on the inside of his ears they dont bother him at all infact they bother me more than him. today a trip to the vet who said he is in perfect health but had no clue as to what these bumps are. we have to take him back in 10 days for a biopsy but if someone on the forum has seen these before and could put my mind to rest it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Welcome! You have a great looking puppy there!

Lumps and bumps are pretty common with our dogs. In my opinion (and it is just that) what you are doing is the best thing to do. Get the Vet involved. Luckily, usually you end up spending money on tests to tell you everything is fine. But that way no matter how it turns out, at least you know you did everything you could to take care of the pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby doo (Jun 21, 2017)

thank you for the reply mate


----------

